# Giving up :(



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Very heavy hearted posting this, but we have decided to call it a day ttc.  

Basically, I start a new job in 2 weeks and the money oppertunity it gives us means in 6-12 months we can get rid of al our debt and move house and finally afford to buy our own property-we are renting at the moment. 
So this means that i cant stop working as the income is needed for this fresh start for us all. 

We had a lot of discussions about this on whats for the best etc, and we have to be realistic and responsible. We have a real shot at making a comfortable life for our selves and our son. And sadly that comes with the price of not ttc anymore.  

I went to the gp on tues and got a prescription for the pill and am awaiting af arrival tomorrow to start taking it. Gp would only give me 3 months worth as he is worried about my mental state- i was very undesisive when he asked me questions and he was worried i would regret this decision. 
Yes i do regret it but i would also regret 2 yrs down the line being broke, young baby needing nappies/milk etc and my son being grumpy as all his friends have the latest .... and we cant afford it. 

So this is the right choice but a very sad one to make. Feel like i have sold my soul to the devil  

I know i havent been ttc as long as some of you ladies have, but I have also wanted and tried for another child since my son turned 2-he turned 8 2 weeks ago.

Thank you for letting me post this. 
sarah x xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

You are both so brave, as that must be the hardest decision to make, I really hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

Sarah & Gwen

Sending you a








each

Sarah wishing you all the best for your new start hun

Love Charlotte


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

AF arrived this morning, started getting my hopes up as "thought~" i had symptoms starting, but alas no. 

DP has said though that he wants me to wait till later to discuss things properly one last time before i take the pill as he has suggested maybe a few months with condoms first. 

I have also found and started attempting to get bank charges back after following another thread on here and so far have nearly £4k tallied up in money that bank owes me-had rough time few yrs back when leaving ds dad and left me in lot of debt and bank decided to charge me through nose for it.

So if this comes through thats our money problems sorted and although im not sure about working as a carer and being pg-involves lifting patients in and out bed/bath etc maybe after xmas we can think about starting again-im probably deluding myself but i dont feel half as evil as i did 3 days ago for thinking about taking the pill. 

So for the next few months at least there will be no ttc but in the future im sure we will start again. 

I have lots to occupy me as my dad is getting married in nov and im a bridesmaid-cant wait. 
Thank you all so much and love to you all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi hun
I know exactly how you feel as we decided to give up some time ago. 
Recently, however, having had new information come to light about why my probs "might" be something to do with adhesions from my section (long story), we're back on the rollercoaster again   and waiting for referral to Consultant, and having usual b/w done etc.
We've been ttc for 10 yrs this year and it chips away at you month after month...and the months turn into years before you know it.
We're 2ndry Unex which tells us nothing   and the Consultant even said that he would be hard pushed to recommend the "right" tx as all of our results were good.
I took some time-out and thought I could live with not having anymore children, especially as my ds is from my previous relationship, but I knew pretty quickly that I wasn't ready to give up yet.
Some of my family think we're mad, and that we should "just get on with life", which we do...we don't sit moping around each month when af comes, but it's so easy for other people to say isn't it  
I think a break sometimes, is the best thing, as it helps you to take stock and give your emotions a little break, so to speak.
Lots of luck hun and lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry to post AGAIN, but after much soul searching, dp kept saying he was worried the effect condoms would have on our sexual relationship so I started taking the pill this morning. 

Feel absolutley destroyed, knew i would feel bad, but didnt think like this. 
My baby making/trying days are over now and i have to try and move on with my life i guess. 

Thanks everyone for your concerns and support. xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh Sarah

Sorry Hun










Have you tried talking to DH again and telling him about the bank charges it may help him understand.

Wishing you all the best for the future

Charlotte


----------

